# Headphone Stands



## Abovetheair

Headphone Stands:
 Does anyone know of a good stand for me to place my headphones on? I want on that sits on my desk, not one that connects to the side. My price range is $30<


----------



## krmathis

The $29 Woo Audio one maybe? Woo Audio Aluminum Headphone Stand


----------



## freakydrew

I use two banana hangers for $0.99 each, a little piece of the stuff you cover your hot water pipes with is placed on the bend so it does not damage headband at all. there is a circular wire base that the excess cord sits nicely in!


----------



## nyjets28

check this out: Headphone Stand with Cable Cleat (Hardwood) - eBay (item 260581790140 end time May-06-10 18:35:22 PDT)

 I bought one myself; haven't received it just yet, but it looks nice and for a great price. Someone did a review on it here a few days ago


----------



## project86

That Woo looks nice, and there is also a decent one available on Jaben's new web store. See the review in my sig of the Linear Designs model, I like it a lot.


----------



## freakydrew

$29.99 is a lot of money, you could make one of those if you had a few tools!
 seriously - banana hangers ninety-nine cents!


----------



## freakydrew

here is another cheap one, I don't own this one but the hook on the back would be excellent for cord managements


----------



## High_Q

Where can I get them for that cheap? Is there a website that sells banana hangers at such a low price? I am in the US by the way.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freakydrew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$29.99 is a lot of money, you could make one of those if you had a few tools!
 seriously - banana hangers ninety-nine cents!_


----------



## freakydrew

I don't know if there is an American version of Home Hardware? maybe Ace, Lowes or such, I got mine in the bargain bin, should have bought more! lol
 Dollar stores too.
 amazon.com has some around the 10-15 dollar mark


----------



## Ypoknons

The Omega headphone stand is pretty slick. I'm sure the thread's been gone before; there's also some tips if you Google.


----------



## Armaegis

My headphone stand is a cd spindle that I tacked into the wall.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ypoknons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Omega headphone stand is pretty slick. I'm sure the thread's been gone before; there's also some tips if you Google._

 

Please share links where the Omega stand can be had for less than $30.
 I would love one..


----------



## dannie01

Just googled and found these stands cost.............


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please share links where the Omega stand can be had for less than $30.
 I would love one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But they were so preeeettyy I didn't read the OP :'(

 I wonder if I could get a local woodworking or furniture shop to whip me up stand (not a copy of the Omega, I respect property rights). Could probably do that for $30... but I would probably put some traditional Chinese patterns on it to match the furniture and shoot into the 100's of USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (edit) Or maybe someone can do a custom stand group buy or something...

 Locally, our headphone specialists have stands going for $30-40; $50 for the Audio Technica one. I was going to splurge on the AT one but then again everyone seems to have one... I find an AKG one in HK for $20USD (a hanger, not the K701 one) but it has no cup support (~~~yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Had fun looking at the pictures in this post too.


----------



## sepinho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My headphone stand is a cd spindle that I tacked into the wall._

 

That's such a brilliant idea, I just had to sign up and congratulate you on it. Do you have any pictures you can share?

 I think I'm gonna do the same thing, which would have the added bonus of a compartment for headphone accessories and a nice place to store my IEMs.


----------



## spookygonk

I have single and double IKEA DIY ones. They were cheap to make, look great and do the job perfectly.
Original link & DIY stand thread link.


----------



## cooperpwc

Headphile doesn't seem to get much love on here anymore but their headphone stands are actually very handy. I also own the Woo Audio stand that Kmarthis posted but it can't compare with my Headphile Wenge stand for slip-on-and-off usability. Pricey though...

 (My stand is identical to the second row middle stand here except that I don't have the lamb skin.)


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sepinho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's such a brilliant idea, I just had to sign up and congratulate you on it. Do you have any pictures you can share?

 I think I'm gonna do the same thing, which would have the added bonus of a compartment for headphone accessories and a nice place to store my IEMs._

 

Not really... I mean, there's not much to show. Spindle, drywall, thumbtack... that's about it. I usually just do an over/under cable wrap and hang that on the spindle as well.


----------



## MantisMU

Here I was looking at all my Headphones wondering where on earth to put them and the answer was sitting right next to me!
   
  IKEA Stolmen Headphone Rack 
   


   
  Not very attractive I know but shipping on those sexy Woo Audio stands has pushed them to a 2011 purchase.


----------

